# Is she REALLY 'thriving'??????



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi Jeanette,

Sorry I need to bother you with this but I have (with good reasons I won't bore you with) no faith in my local HV service and not much in my GP either, sadly.

Annabelle is now 13 weeks and seems completely over her bronchiolitis, although she still has reflux.  

She was given her 8 week health check and 1st lot of immunisations only yesterday (see what I mean...).  The GP felt she had a bad head lag when being pulled up from prone and was also concerned about the fact she didnt smile until 10 weeks and that her head is 'very small'.  The GP got the HV to give a 2nd opinion and the HV poo poohed it and the GP now feels all is okay on HV say so.

Annabelle only weighs 12lb 4oz, measures 57cm length (9th centile), and her head circ is 38cm (2nd centile).  She takes 5/6 feeds a day but doesnt manage any more than 4oz each time.

I dont mind her being 'petite' but she is really wee and I am a bit worried about her small head now.   Is she okay do you think

Thanks in advance, Jeanette.

Imogen.x.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Imogen

Some babies are on the smaller size

Its important that her head measurement follow her weight centile...so although she is petite she is in portion.

Get her weighed again in 2 weeks..then her head in 4 weeks.

Re her development...give her tummy time as this will help develop her neck muscles (about 10 mins am & afternoon)

Any illness will knock back development ..annabelle has been really poorly and needs time to catch up

Stay in touch

Jxxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks, Jeanette, this is reassuring.  
I will follow your advice re tummy time and getting her weight etc monitored and let you know how she gets on.

Should also have asked - she has very blue whites of her eyes - looking quite bruised in the inner and outer corners - I know someone else asked you about this.  But the thing that really worries me is that she is very very very pale and goes pure white - almost greyish blue - whiter than her babygro esp when tired or asleep.  I know lots of babies go pale and it is partly her 'colouring' but lots of people have commented and one or two have suggested I check her breathing quick as she looks deathly - literally.  She was really bad like this when going down with the bronchiolitis but she just 'doesn't look well' all the time.  I know that sounds a bit vague but I am worried that she's got some sort of heart / lung thing they haven't spotted.  Do you know what it might be that makes her look so bluey white all the time

Thanks, as ever.x.

Imogen.x.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Imogen

Re blue whites- as you will have read this could be nothing or could be a sign of something else. I really feel that your baby needs to be reviewed in case it is something else. Remember that the internet is a dangerous place and what you may search for may frighten you more so please speak to an expert first.

Also, is she anaemic? This is certainly worth looking into and could explain how pale she looks.

Personally, I would be asking my GP for a referral to a paediatrician so that she can be looked at. Given her history I would be asking for an urgent referral as you are so concerned.

A mothers gut instinct is very important. 

Stay in touch

Jxxxx


----------

